# Delonghi ESAM04.350.S - help please?



## coffeeone (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi guys,

I got a Delonghi ESAM04.350.S auto bean to cup machine for christmas. I know it is not as good as a proper manual device but i wanted to go the route of simplicity and speed. Rightly or wrongly so here we are.

I know it is possible to alter the grind setting of the machine and the water level of the espresso as well as the strength of the coffee produced.

So my question would be what would be the optimum settings? I mean when i alter the strength of the coffee does it grind more beans? Or does it tamp it differently or what? I have read and re-read the manual but i am none the wiser.

Having read this forum i know i need to try and work for a 60ml double shot in about 20 seconds. I thought altering the grind would achieve this but i was wrong In the manual it states only alter the grind if the drip is not constant.

Would i be best to alter the settings (mainly stength setting i presume) untill i achieve this time or would i be best producing a 2 cup espresso shot? I think i am confusing myself here so i am gonna go make me a coffee. lol

cheers

edit - ok not sure what this means but i tried making two standard cups of espresso. both 60ml (into the one cup of course) and this took 40 seconds that is from the moment the liquid started to pour until it finished. Then i tried it using the extra long cup option. which is 120ml this took 38 seconds.

Both of these were tried on standard strength.

i do not believe i heard more than one grinding operation. So how to find out if it is grinding more coffee?


----------

